# In need of flies - Westchester County, NY



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,
If someone in the area would be nice enough to sell me two cultures of wingless melo's that would be awesome. PM me if you're willing to sell and you aren't too far away. I'm in Westchester County, NY. 
-Mitch


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Mitch I'm in Rockland county just 10 minutes north of the TZ bridge. If you still need flies pm me.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I have this handled, but thanks for the offer Mike!


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Anytime, brother.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I got you covered too Mitch.

Cliner


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha thanks Cliner.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in absolute need of flies... I came back from a 4 day trip today and every single one of my producing cultures has crashed. I will be sending out PM's tonight and whoever can meet me the soonest I'll take flies from. I need about 6 cultures, as right now I have about 30 hungry mouths to feed.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, if you're close to me and you have flies, please PM me.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Mitch
I can mail some to you. LMK if you don't find anyone by tomorrow


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I would take Jeremy up on it. I picked up turkish gliders from Jeremy at Andy's meet and they produced for what seems like forever. I was so impressed I picked up two more on frog day.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Last night I purchased 4 cultures from Josh's Frogs. I've been feeding the frogs fruit fly larvae and they've put on a significant amount of weight very quickly. The frogs should be fine... thanks for the help everyone!


----------

